# Not all ports is available to my pkg



## altyne (Jun 28, 2020)

For eg: mongo
*mongodb40-4.0.18*  is only visible other version is not visible or searchable (*mongodb42-4.2.8*  or *mongodb44-4.4.0.r9* ). I used generic base version.

If this question is already answer please provide a link. thanks


----------



## George (Jun 28, 2020)

Freshports is a good site to check the status of a port.

E.g. https://www.freshports.org/databases/mongodb44/ says it only works for archs aarch64 und amd64.

Versions 42 and 44 seem to be fairly new.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 28, 2020)

This is kind of a FAQ indeed, with two possible answers.

There are always two package repositories, _latest_ and _quarterly_. FreeBSD comes pre-configured to use _quarterly_, which is updated once each quarter, except for security issues and other really important bugs. A package for a new port won't show up there until the next quarter. Recently, freshports shows you which packages are available in which repository, see for example databases/mongodb42. You can opt to use _latest_ by creating a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf containing 
	
	



```
FreeBSD: { url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest" }
```
 After switching, issue a `pkg upgrade -f`.
Escpecially if you're using _latest_, a package could miss _temporarily_ if it failed to build on the official build servers. In that case, just wait a few days.


----------



## altyne (Jun 28, 2020)

Makes sense.


----------

